# PG band in a box



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thinking of buying band in a box. Its $130 at L&M for the 2017 version. Has anyone had experience with it and think its worth it?
What all is possible with it?
Or is there a better alternative. Looking for something super easy to use and something I can save tracks.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I share your interest...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Been using that software for two years now. Lots of fun to play along with in many musical styles. Much better than my buddy's Trio pedal.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m gonna get it too. Seems cool. I also like the trio but I’m sure I’ll feel differently once I try the program. 


I bet it’s good for writing / recording demos.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been using BIAB since 2011. I currently use the 2014 version. I have the "everything pack" with real audio files ( I think it was $570, still the same price for the 2017 package with all the options). I use it extensively. I chart out my chord progression on the "new song" page, then select my drums and bass player ( always Terry Clarke on drums , Jodi Prozneck on stand up bass). Then I record my guitars. I find my 2014 edition is still top notch, no need to upgrade yet. Here is a sample of what I do with it. I wrote this song when doing my online berklee jazz program a few years back . It is my reinvention of Coltranes "impressions"


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fotto-bjornson%2F01-my-impressions


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great playing man. Super sweet. What an awesome program. 

I was gonna get something going like this. BIAB seems killer.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks Sambonee 
I bought my BIAB rig direct from the company, and also my upgrade in 2014. They are based in Victoria BC, excellent tech support with real voices and program builders. Also same price as L&M for the entry level unit at $130 ( which is also a great package to go with) and they can answer any question and explain things in musicians lingo.
In all the years that I have used mine, I have never had a single issue, ever. I run mine on a mac platform, but I am sure the PC format is equally as reliable.


----------

